# Pm-940m-pdf Arrived



## Subwayrocket (Jul 5, 2016)

PM-940M-PDF arrived today 7/5 .  I placed the order with Matt this past Wed, 6/29 , I got a tracking # later that day and asked for delivery next Tues. . I got a call on 7/1 that it's arrived here in town, when can they deliver it. It's 4th July weekend so I said Tues . Today is Tues 7/5 , driver called at 0900 and was here by 10 with a pallet jack. Had it in my garage and was gone by 1015 . Everything seems well packed . So far so good.
I have been reading many of your threads and posts over the past few months, thank you all for posting a wealth of information ! I recently joined Hobby Machinist .  Getting started building a base for the 940 , will raise it about 2 or 3 inches .


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 5, 2016)

Welcome to the H-M forums and to the PM fraternity!


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jul 6, 2016)

Making some progress on the base. Added some strongbacks to the bottom. Levelers and casters next......where does the time go !


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jul 12, 2016)

....


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jul 12, 2016)

Just a little more cutting, drilling and grinding ...then lifting it should be fun . Engine hoist !


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jul 17, 2016)

These leveling legs were cut off large industrial food service machinery at my buddies scrap yard, 304 Stainless , 1/2" bolt levelers up front and 3/4" at the back of the dolly.
SSC casters are also off large machinery there, sprayed out with PB blaster, re greased and ready for a new life.
The main body of this dolly is 1/4" angle 3"x4" and the strong backs around the bottom and sides are 1-1/4"  0.125" .











Finally found a use for that can of blue engine paint I've had....and its a perfect match .
I cut some strips of rubber roofing material (0.040" ~1 mm) , glued it down then set the mill base on in. 










Put the base on the dolly and tried out the leveling legs.  Just have to hoist the mill onto it now ...next day off









Some Closeups of the angled pieces I welded in to add support to the cantilevered casters. Also some flat stock welded in to tie in the strong backs on the bottom to the 1/4" angle , to add strength. These casters are at least twice as stout as what was on the 2 Ton engine hoist ...so I think they'll do .


----------



## lpeedin (Jul 18, 2016)

Excellent work!


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jul 31, 2016)

Made a little hand tool so I don't have to fumble around on a stool with a wrench on the draw bar above the mill .
Got a bunch of these 304 knurled knobs off food service machines at the scrap yard, knew they'd come in handy.
Don't know exactly what the socket is made of so used some 625 rod.
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mrbasher (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice looking welds man. Wow. I'm still practicing.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks. Started making some chips , made a few little things for practice. Modified some tools to. The PM works well. Made a speed wheel for my vise today. No more long handle in the way.


----------

